# Moving to Dubai with a young family - Help needed



## amy&michael (Jun 22, 2008)

I have been offered a job in property sales in Dubai and am weighing up my options as to whether it is a good move or not. I have a wife and 1 year old daughter - I would really appreciate some advice on whether this is a good move. I have looked into the cost of living and rent seems expensive and other costs seem comparable to the UK. Any advice on living costs, property rental and also on the property sales market in Dubai, and also other young families living in Dubai would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello & welcome.

Most of the info you need regarding costs can be found on the site. Yes, rent is expensive with a 2 bed apqrtment costing around AED 140k per annum, payable as one cheque in advance.

Many property sales jobs are commission dependent and I know of too many instances where promised commission was not forthcoming. My advice would be to ensure that your role has a decent basic salary. What type of role are you looking at. Many end up being a job where you man a stall in a shopping mall, rather then actual sales.

For information of the ME property market have a look at our sister site Overseas Property Investment Forum - The Totally Property Overseas Real Estate Forum

Plenty of young families in Dubai and it is a good place for children as it is relatively safe with little of the yob culture that you see elsewhere. School fees are expensive.


-


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

it's all down to money I am afraid, get the figures then get back to us.


----------



## emmdex (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi,
my husband has been offered a job with damac aswell as a Director of Sales, when will you be moving out, we should be out at end of August/September.
Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## amy&michael (Jun 22, 2008)

We will be going out at around the same time - I have only just received the offer and am awaiting paperwork- we just want to be totally sure we are making the right decision hence my wife going over for a few days. Did you find the decision to go an easy one to make and are you moving with children?


----------



## emmdex (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi, we are awaiting paperwork etc too. We currently live in Spain and have been for 7 years, so we already made a big move from the uk 7 years ago. We have 3 children who are 7, and 4 year old twins, so we are a little apprehensive as we have never been to Dubai before. My main issue is schooling and renting an apartment etc. We possibly have use of our friends apartment in a couple of months. I think this is the right move for us and i´m sure if we didn´t go we would regret it at a later date. Once out we will have to meet up.
Kind regards.


----------

